# JIFFY ICE AUGER -llite model 50



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

Im Looking For A Picture Of How The Throttle Linkage Goes When Pressing Accelerator Cable.


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

I wish I have it, and may show it to you.


Chevrolet SuperCharger


----------

